# New YouTube Account!



## ViperReptiles (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey guys! I've just made a new YouTube Channel, I'm going to be uploading reptile room tours, information videos and so much more. Feel free to show the love and support my clicking that subscribe button! It only takes a minute of your time  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH2rXr4kq9iw2GT-Jx_TbWA

I literally only just made that channel half an hour ago, so as soon as I can I'll be uploading!


----------



## Ironmind91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Upload a video showing off your collection! I always like to see what other people have. Subscribed.


----------



## ViperReptiles (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah I will, like I said I only just made the channel. It was a spur of the moment type thing haha


----------

